# قصة بسيطة كبيرة في معناها



## abue tycer (6 أكتوبر 2010)

قصة أوساهير الياباني ..​​http://sites.google.com/site/mtncc1/groupMtncc​قصة أوساهير الياباني الذي نقل القوة لليابان وهي عبرة ​.. أوساهير أحدث نقلة نوعيه لليابان
وغيّر موازين القوة الإقتصادية بالعالم يقول ” أوساهير” الذي بعثته حكومته للدراسة في ألمانيا :​ كانت
حكومتي أرسلتني لأدرس أصول الميكانيكا العلمية كنت أحلم بأن أتعلم كيف أصنع محرك صغير ، وكنت أعرف
أن لكل صناعة وحدة أساسية ، أو مايسمى موديل هو أساس الصناعة كلها ، فإذا عرفت كيف تصنع وضعت يدك على سر
هذه الصناعة كلها ، وبدلاً من أن يأخذني الأساتذه إلى معمل أومركز تدريب عملي أخذوا يعطونني كتبا لأقرأها وقرأت حتى
عرفت نظرية الميكانيكا كلها ولكنني ظللت أمام المحرك – أيا كانت قوته- وكأنني أقف أمام لغز لا يحل ، وفي ذات
يوم ، قرأت عن معرض محركات ايطالية الصنع ، كان ذلك أول الشهر وكان معي راتبي ، وجدت في المعرض محركاً قوة
حصانين ، ثمنه يعادل مرتبي كله، فأخرجت الراتب ودفعته ، وحملت المحرك ، وكان ثقيلاً جداً ، وذهبت إلى حجرتي ، ووضعته
على المنضدة وجعلت أنظر إليه ، كأنني أنظر إلى تاج من الجوهر ـ وقلت لنفسي : هذا هو سر قوة أوربا ، لو استطعت أن
أصنع محركاً كهذا لغيرت تاريخ اليابان ، وطاف بذهني خاطراً يقول : أن هذا المحرك يتألف من قطع ذات أشكال وطبائع
شتى ، مغناطيس كحدوة الحصان، وأسلاك ، وأذرع دافعة وعجلات ، وتروس وما إلى ذلك لو أنني استطعت أن أفكك قطع هذا
المحرك وأعيد تركيبها بالطريقة نفسها التي ركبوها بها ، ثم شغلته فأشتغل ، أكون قد خطوت خطوة نحو سر “موديل ” الصناعة
الأوربية ، وبحثت في رفوف الكتب التي عندي ، حتى عثرت على الرسوم الخاصة بالمحركات وأخذت ورقاً كثيراً ، وأتيت بصندوق
أدوات العمل ، ومضيت أعمل ، رسمت المحرك ، بعد أن رفعت الغطاء الذي يحمل أجزاءه ، ثم جعلت أفككه قطعة قطعة ، وكلما
فككت قطعة ، رسمتها على الورقة بغاية الدقة وأعطيتها رقما وشيئا فشيئاً فككته كله ثم أعدت تركيبه ، وشغلته فأشتغل ، كاد
قلبي يقف من الفرح ، استغرقت العملية ثلاثة أيام ، كنت آكل في اليوم وجبة واحدة ، ولا أصيب من النوم إلا مايمكنني من مواصلة
العمل وحملت النبأ إلى رئيس بعثتنا ، فقال : حسناً مافعلت ، الآن لا بد أن اختبرك ، سآتيك بمحرك متعطل ، وعليك أن تفككه وتكتشف
موضع الخطأ وتصححه ، وتجعل هذا المحرك العاطل يعمل ، وكلفتني هذه العملية عشرة أيام ، عرفت أثناءها مواضع الخلل ، فقد
كانت ثلاث من قطع المحرك بالية متآكلة ، صنعت غيرها بيدي ، صنعتها بالمطرقة والمبرد .
بعد ذلك قال رئيس البعثة : عليك الآن أن تصنع القطع بنفسك ، ثم تركبها محركاً
ولكي أستطع أن أفعل ذلك التحقت بمصانع صهر الحديد ، وصهر النحاس والألمنيوم بدلاً من أن أعد رسالة الدكتوراه كما أراد مني استاذي الألماني ، ​تحولت إلى عامل ألبس بدلة زرقاء وأقف صاغراً الى جانب عامل صهر المعادن كنت أطيع أوامره كأنه سيد
عظيم حتى كنت أخدمه وقت الأكل مع انني من أسرة ساموراي ولكنني كنت أخدم اليابان وفي سبيل اليابان يهون كل شي ، قضيت
في هذه الدراسات والتدريب ثماني سنوات كنت أعمل خلالها مابين عشر وخمس عشرة ساعة في اليوم وبعد أنتهاء يوم العمل كنت آخذ
نوبة حراسة وخلال الليل كنت أراجع قواعد كل صناعة على الطبيعة .
وعلم الميكادو الحاكم الياباني بأمري ، فأرسل لي من ماله الخاص خمسة الآف جنيه انجليزي ذهب اشتريت بها أدوات مصنع محركات
كاملة وأدوات وآلات وعندما أردت شحنها إلى اليابان كانت نقودي قد فرغت فوضعت راتبي وكل ما أدخرته وعندما وصلت إلى ” نجا زاكي”
قيل ان الميكادو يريد أن يراني قلت : لن أستحق مقابلته الا بعد أن انشيء مصنع محركات كاملاً ، استغرق ذلك تسع سنوات وفي يوم
من الأيام حملت مع مساعدي عشرة محركات ، ” صنع اليابان” قطعة قطعة ، حملناها الى القصر ودخل ميكادو وانحنينا نحييه
وابتسم وقال : ​هذه أعذب موسيقى سمعتها في حياتي صوت محركات يابانية خالصة هكذا ملكنا ” الموديل” وهو سر القوة ، نقلناها إلى
اليابان ، نقلنا القوة المحركــه الى اليابان ، .​فهل آلاف الطلاب في البعثات يستطيعون نقل تجربة او فكرة المحركات لأوطانهم ؟؟؟​


----------



## نرجس صباح (6 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا..موضوع جميل


----------



## عمرو جمال حسين (10 أكتوبر 2010)

قصة رائعة ويريت الكل يستفاد منها


----------



## Ahmed.Osman (26 نوفمبر 2010)

*العبرة لمن يعتبر 
ولكل مجتهد نصيب​*


----------



## Dr ehab (4 ديسمبر 2010)

اكثر من رائع بارك الله فيك


----------



## babilly (3 يناير 2011)

مشكور اخي العزيز" الهدف هو محرك الانسان


----------



## جسر الأمل (3 يناير 2011)

*نعم هي قصة مشهورة...وليست بسيطة بالعكس تحتاج الى ايمان عظيم وثقة وجهد كبير ...وذلك الرجل عمل وثابر حتى رجع لأمته بكنز عظيم لا زالت تنعم بخيراته ...ألا وهو التطور والتقدم العلمي!*


----------



## mostafammy (4 يناير 2011)

قصه جميله


----------



## asmatag (11 يناير 2011)

قصة جميلة ومفيده 
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Abo7ody (13 فبراير 2011)

قصة رائعة سمعناها كثيرا ولكن لاحياة لمن تنادي


----------



## hawler_rawand (14 مايو 2011)

شكرا موضوع في غاية الروعة


----------



## hawler_rawand (14 مايو 2011)

انشاءالله راح نستفيد منها


----------



## بنت الخليل (15 مايو 2011)

قصة ذات معنى بارك الله فيكم


----------



## acer.7 (18 مايو 2011)

شكرا ون شاالله استفادين من الموضوع


----------



## حيدر النوري (29 أكتوبر 2011)

abue tycer قال:


> قصة أوساهير الياباني ..
> 
> http://sites.google.com/site/mtncc1/groupmtncc
> قصة أوساهير الياباني الذي نقل القوة لليابان وهي عبرة
> ...


جميل ان يضحي الفرد من اجل طموح بلدة
موضوع شيق للغايه
شكرا


----------



## aly4000 (29 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا ..............


----------



## aly4000 (29 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا


----------



## حيدر النوري (13 نوفمبر 2011)

موضوع جميل ايكون للعبرة المفروظ نستفاد من هذي التجارب


----------



## مجاهد موسي (14 نوفمبر 2011)

تجربة جميلة ومفيدة


----------



## ~ شامخ ~ (17 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خير
فعلا قصة معبرة


----------



## ايمن الحملى (7 يناير 2012)

قصة رائعة ويريت الكل يستفاد


----------



## ابوالزود (13 يناير 2012)

أوساهيـــــر .. ماذا تفعل لك اليابان لترد الفضل و وتعب الثمان سنوات في المعامل ؟؟؟


----------



## إشـــراقة حـــب (14 يناير 2012)

_قصة ممتازة والامل فيمن وهبهم الله ملكت لابداع​_


----------



## ماهر عطية (23 أبريل 2012)

دخلك لما ترجع بها الافكار مين مفكر يسمعلك او يعطيك اذن صاغية


----------



## Muhamed Elgazzar (23 أبريل 2012)

شكراااااا لك !


----------



## ابو عمر التكريتي (21 مايو 2012)

قصة مؤثرة


----------



## AhmedElshorbagy (25 مايو 2012)

اثرت فيا فعلا


----------



## فافات (1 يونيو 2012)

جزاك الله خير جزاء


----------



## baghdad son (2 يونيو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## eng.linaa (18 يونيو 2012)

*مشكووور*​


----------



## خالد الجوكر (5 يوليو 2012)

العمل والاجتهاد


----------



## omer_d (22 أغسطس 2012)

قصة رائعة


----------



## sisa-92 (25 أغسطس 2012)

قصة جميلة 
وبالتأكيد الهندسة تتطلب التطبيق وليس القراءة فقط


----------



## multibk91 (30 أغسطس 2012)

شكرا يا استاذ على القصه


----------



## medo19933 (11 سبتمبر 2012)

الطموح هو الذي يبعث الطاقة في طاقة الانسان:20:


----------



## يقظان القيسي (26 سبتمبر 2012)

قصة رائعة


----------



## do0dee (1 يناير 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## Doc.ESSE (12 يناير 2013)

جميلة


----------



## Hind Aldoory (12 يناير 2013)

*قصة رائعة *:7:


----------



## فالنساوي (1 مارس 2013)

تسلم ايديك


----------



## جرجس صابر (21 يونيو 2013)

اللة يعطيك العافية 
شكرا علي لموضوع الشيق


----------



## م. أمة الرحمن (7 سبتمبر 2013)

فعلا فيها عبرة...بل وعبرة كبيرة حيث إن طريق العلم ليس قصيرا وليس سهلا ...وكل من يريد ان يصل الى ما يروم اليه لابد من الاجتهاد والصبر والمثابرة


----------



## م. أمة الرحمن (9 سبتمبر 2013)

abue tycer قال:


> حملناها الى القصر ودخل ميكادو وانحنينا نحييه
> وابتسم وقال :
> 
> ​




هذا الفعل يُعَد شركا حيث لا يجوز الانحناء لغير الله سبحانه وتعالى ولو أننا نأخذ الطرف الايجابي من القصة..


----------



## A.H.K (10 سبتمبر 2013)

قصة وعبرة


----------



## rony800 (12 أكتوبر 2013)

مشكور


----------



## وسام الفارس (23 أكتوبر 2013)

اكثر من رائع بارك الله فيك


----------



## waool111 (20 مايو 2014)

موضوع رائع تشكرو عليه


----------

